# GTA 5: Sony apologizes for file leak, Rockstar “deeply disappointed”



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*GTA 5: Sony apologizes for file leak, Rockstar “deeply disappointed”*

Sony has confirmed leaked Grand Theft Auto 5 assets originated with PlayStation Store pre-orders, and apologized to fans. Meanwhile, Rockstar has called on said fans to stop spreading spoilers.










“Regrettably, some people who downloaded the digital pre-order of Grand Theft Auto 5 through the PlayStation Store in Europe were able to access certain GTA V assets. These assets were posted online,” Sony wrote in a post on the PlayStation Blog.

“We have since removed the digital pre-order file from the PlayStation Store in Europe. We sincerely apologize to Rockstar and GTA fans across the world who were exposed to the spoiler content. GTA V is one of the most highly anticipated games of the year with a very passionate following, and we’re looking forward to a historic launch.”

In a comment on Rockstar Newswire, the publisher responded to the leaks.

“As you can imagine, we are deeply disappointed by leaks and spoilers being spread in advance of the game’s launch. GTA 5 represents years of hard work by many people across the world, and we all couldn’t be more excited to finally share it with you properly this September 17.”

Rockstar said it would revoke commenting privileges for those who tried to share links to the leaked assets on its own sites, and thanked fans for their “understanding and support”.

As the upload of pre-release download files suggest, GTA 5 has gone gold ahead of its September 17 release on PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360.

Source: VG24/7


----------

